

Chrome 35 improves JavaScript loop speed 3x - brryant
http://jsperf.com/fastest-array-loops-in-javascript

======
brryant
Just found this while doing some performance benchmarking around different
ways to write a JS loop. The results were quite surprising: [https://slack-
files.com/T02874CDH-F029WFR7C-fc5594](https://slack-
files.com/T02874CDH-F029WFR7C-fc5594)

